# How do you register a 240sx w/ a rb swap???



## Guest (Jun 29, 2003)

I live in southern california (damn) and I'm wondering how u can register a 240sx w/ a rb25det engine swap.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I don't think you will be able too since 
1) the rb25det was never sold in US in any vehicle
2) no 240sx ever came with a rb25det engine
3) it may not pass federal emissions laws 
4) even if you got passed the first 3 obstacles you would have to have an rb25det that is one year younger than the car you have if you have a '95 240sx you would need a rb25det from '96 

I am sure any other obstacles you will have others will chime in and let you know but I don't think registering it legally will possible I am not even for sure if there is some illegal way to get it "registered" But good luck anyway.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I haven't lived in cali for a minute but does it matter. How would they know you had an RB25 sitting in your bay???? I havent registered a car in Cali in a long time and the last time I did, it was just a regular SUV...no swap intended


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u could alwasy bribe the guy or something but yea its still illegal and not only did u do an illegal swap u just preformed an illegal action bribing the guy hehhe might as well go rob a bank after ur done no one will catch u


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

registering a car requires no checking of what engine is under the hood. you can have any engine you wwant sitting in that 240SX of yours, and it won't affect registration AT ALL. 

however, when it comes time to smog it, you won't pass smog AT ALL. like drift said, you can find a shady smog dealer and pass it there. 

you can have the swap legalized by having a inspection done by a referee/inspector, but it's going to be a lot more difficult because those inspections are usually performed on cars who swap engines with USDM engines. the RB25DET isn't USDM, so you're going to have a fun time explaining that one.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

*it legal*

In the new Sports Comapct it said that the Skyline engine was 49 state legal except for California.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

God that must blow guy...It is illegal in Cali, ...so wanna, give that nice car of yours a nice home? Let's trade why not?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: it legal*



Sleeper180sx said:


> *In the new Sports Comapct it said that the Skyline engine was 49 state legal except for California. *


never heard of that^^

anyone got some supoorting info?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

Motherf***ing.... Hmmm, bribe eh. How much is it usually. Sucks to live in California!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Why would that be if motorex the company that brings skylines over here is in cali. Are you meaning skyline engine in a car other than a skyline is legal everywhere except cali?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Sleeper180sx 
In the new Sports Comapct it said that the Skyline engine was 49 state legal except for California. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

never heard of that 49 state legal deal. not at all. i think you might have your info mixed up or something. 

when i had my 240SX, i paid the guy $150 and he passed me. it varies. if it's someone you know, they'll give you a better deal. if it's a friend of a friend of a cousin's friend that has a brother who's mom's uncle is a smog mechanic, the sky's the limit.


----------



## JSpec24Osx (Jun 4, 2003)

MOTOREX makes skylines legal to drive in the states, they didn't mean that swaping a skyline motor into a different nissan will make it legal to do. Only if you own a SKYLINE it will be legal but not swaping out a skyline motor. Good luck better sell it instead of trying to register it.

Jeff


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

^^^^ if that's what they meant then it's not 49 state legal. it's legal all over the nation, especiall CA. because MotoRex is based in CA. it'd be kind of stupid if they couldn't even pass the CA standards. lol.


----------

